# New Nodak Outdoors Sponsor - Dakota Decoys



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to welcome the newest sponsor of Nodak Outdoors - Dakota Decoys

They are a new upcoming decoy manufacturer who currently custom paint each decoy. Currently they carry Canada goose decoys but there will be more coming in the future. Their motion bases are awesome and can be set to be attached with a one-piece setup.

Please help me support a fellow company out of the Dakotas!

:welcome:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> I'd like to welcome the newest sponsor of Nodak Outdoors - Dakota Decoys
> 
> They are a new upcoming decoy manufacturer who currently custom paint each decoy. Currently they carry Canada goose decoys but there will be more coming in the future. Their motion bases are awesome and can be set to be attached with a one-piece setup.
> 
> ...


Welcome Dakota Decoys! :welcome:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks for helping out the site... :wink:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

DeltaBoy said:


> Thanks for helping out the site... :wink:


whoa someones up late!

anyway..... :welcome: all ive heard are positive things about the dakota dekes!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for supporting the site! :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks for supporting the site


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Welcome :beer:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

cant wait to get a few


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

just wondering where i can get some Dakota decoys at other than byeing them online will any stores be carrying them any time soon???... welcome to the site!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Welcome!


----------



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome to the site. I also like to help out companies in the Midwest succeed. I can't wait to see your product and hopefully hunt over them.


----------



## bck1006 (Jun 16, 2007)

AV said:


> just wondering where i can get some Dakota decoys at other than byeing them online will any stores be carrying them any time soon???... welcome to the site!!!!


We are currently in the process of getting a dealer list and map up on the website.We have dealers all over and the decoys will be in alot of stores this fall.Where do you live and I can see if I can get you in contact with someone.Thanks and let me know


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

thanks for the information..... do you no by chance what store will be carrying Dakota decoys?


----------



## bck1006 (Jun 16, 2007)

AV said:


> thanks for the information..... do you no by chance what store will be carrying Dakota decoys?


We are still working with buyers from the majors stores(cabelas,Bass pro,sportsmans) to get them in before the season. Let me know where you are at and I can try to find a dealer close to you.Thanks


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

I would be in the Fargo area so sportmans would probly be where i would go


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Welcome aboard


----------



## finhunter (Sep 20, 2006)

hello hello!
I some guestons from Dakota decoy.

I am Jani from Finland and i try start netstore here, i have olso hunting travel combany. 
In here Finland we dont have so meany difrent decoys mark (carry-lite meaby only) But we Finish hunters like the hunt goose (canada and greylag goose) and i thing Finish hunters love your decoys (Dakota decoy)

So what u say if i am your decoys dealer here Finland?
And can u paint your decoys greylag goose look?
Please send me mail and tell what u think...

Thank u


----------

